# Home made spoons update



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Haven't been posting much lately but have been enjoying everyone's work and getting out to do some fishing when I can. I know a lot of you have shown some interest in my spoons and I thought I would post a "catch results" update. Since last November (when I started making them) I have caught 
Walleye, Saugeye, Crappie, LM Bass, White Bass, Bluegill, Perch, and a Shad with them. Most came on gold/brass like the ones pictured here that I made some months ago. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30446&ppuser=1901


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Those are looking great. You should put some of those on E-bay.


----------

